# Need a diagnosis



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I just got my O guage big boy back from MTH after needing repairs on the smoke unit and right when I fired it up I heard it grinding having a hard time moving forward until it stopped completely. I can hear it clicking inside.

Naturally this would happen before the holidays and of course we have no real train shops for O guage in the Dallas Fort Worth area.

Does anyone have a clue what happened? I'm hoping its something simple they screwed up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a bummer! I'm afraid it's not something that could easily be diagnosed without seeing it. I also recommend you don't run it until you open it up and see what's going on. You could have a lot more damage if you do!


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah I'll have to send it back. Again


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd press them for return shipping since it's a boomerang repair.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You think that they would have test run it after putting it back together?

Can you see up in the gears without taking it apart?
Maybe somehow something is up in the gears?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

big ed said:


> You think that they would have test run it after putting it back together?
> 
> Can you see up in the gears without taking it apart?
> Maybe somehow something is up in the gears?


they are blaming shipping of course :smilie_daumenneg:

I think I'm going to flat out sell it when I get it back. Its just too big to take out every year for just a few months.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this the scale Big Boy? What model is it?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Is this the scale Big Boy? What model is it?


Its a premiere line MTH. Proto 2.0 sound

Here's a video I have of it working. As you can see, I just dont have the room for it.

ugh embedded links aren't working

http://youtu.be/79gyAUSZwSI


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let me know if you're selling.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let me know if you're selling.


Oh I most likely will be  It really is a great engine. I just dont have the room.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

texmaster said:


> ugh embedded links aren't working






Fixed it. Cool loco, but like you I don't presently have space either. I'd love to have one, down the road a bit yet.

Carl


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the fix Carl!

yeah its great and the control is great as well but it needs a permanent track.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I am afraid it is terminal. Sounds like the discomboblutator has completely jammed up the widget housing. This cannot be fixed without completely destroying all the carbontredders. Since you don't have room for it anymore I would at great hardship to myself be willing to take it off your hands for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Tex, here's how you imbed Y/T stuff


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> Tex, here's how you imbed Y/T stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Dano said:


> I am afraid it is terminal. Sounds like the discomboblutator has completely jammed up the widget housing. This cannot be fixed without completely destroying all the carbontredders. Since you don't have room for it anymore I would at great hardship to myself be willing to take it off your hands for the cost of shipping.


Not the discomboblutator!!!


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Success! I bought a z750 controller and it reset the 2 engines so I'm back in business!

Thanks to everyone for their help! It was odd the 4-8-4 responded to the basic controller a lot faster than the 0-6-0.

In fact I couldn't get the 0-6-0 to move in any direction just the sounds. But the TIU did allow me to add it back in and its responding. 

Now to sell the Premiere Big Boy. Its back from MTH.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's wrong with the Big Boy?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What's wrong with the Big Boy?


Nothing now. Apparently MTH forgot to tighten down a motor screw when putting it back together after replacing the smoke unit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we'll look for it to show up in the for-sale forum.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Its already on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171186467261?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here I was looking for a local listing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

texmaster said:


> Its already on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171186467261?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Maybe you ought to point out the broken brace on the underside of the red G scale flat car? Do you have the broken piece?
Anything else broken on those?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

big ed said:


> Maybe you ought to point out the broken brace on the underside of the red G scale flat car? Do you have the broken piece?
> Anything else broken on those?


Ok you are talking about a different action.

The entire reason I took the pictures is because I dont have the patience or knowledge to see every single blemish on those cars. Getting 4 for 130 is a pretty good deal. The instant I start pointing out issues with a used car someone who buys them will go nuts if they find another blemish I missed. I've been down that road before and I wont go there again which is why I posted the pics and why I'm selling them all at once.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

texmaster said:


> Ok you are talking about a different action.
> 
> The entire reason I took the pictures is because I dont have the patience or knowledge to see every single blemish on those cars. Getting 4 for 130 is a pretty good deal. The instant I start pointing out issues with a used car someone who buys them will go nuts if they find another blemish I missed. I've been down that road before and I wont go there again which is why I posted the pics and why I'm selling them all at once.


OK, 
Then again someone might get them and say hey it is broken! I want my money back as you did not tell that in the description.

But it is your sale and it is a good price.
I would add "As It". :smokin:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

big ed said:


> OK,
> Then again someone might get them and say hey it is broken! I want my money back as you did not tell that in the description.
> 
> But it is your sale and it is a good price.
> I would add "As It". :smokin:


As it? Like Cousin Itt?

As Is and YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary) would be good.

Ed is right though, even though it's in the picture, not all will notice it, and try to get a refund.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I try to point out anything obvious, but I understand the reluctance to try to detail flaws, it's a losing battle many times.


----------

